# 8-29 hurricane fishing



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

battled the wind for couple hours this am. Knew the water would be rolling out the marsh and the shrimp and reds would be thick. I pulled up and reds were busting as soon as i got there took 6 cast to get my 5 reds. I caught and released another 10. Then pulled the net out and loaded up on 16-20 count shrimp 









the redfish dont really show up on video but in real life u could see hundreds of them just blowing bait up they were thick


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)




----------

